# Feeding Wild Animals Project - Follow up w/photos.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

*WARNING: This post is going to be text heavy. Sorry!*

I haven't been on the boards in a while because I've been busy working away at a design project for school.

Thank you all who answered the survey I posted a few months ago regarding feeding wild animal practices in the city.

I wanted to show you what I decided to do with my research. I am posting photos of the project as how I intend it to be viewed within the space and also how it is distributed. Followed by samples of the actual written information on each some of the pieces.

*After viewing the photos I would appreciate it if you could fill out another comment/survey regarding your thoughts on the project. Basically I am testing to see if it works.*  Some of the questions deal with how you encountered the project. Obviously most of you will probably never see one in person except in photos, but you may want to approach the questions as if you stumbled on the campaign on your own time or simply skip the question.

SURVEY: *Brown Bag It Campaign Survey*

**** If would be great if you could take the survey before reading the detailed description below. Hopefully you will understand the project without reading the description.****

If you want to see the actual semi-finished prototype you can find them installed at the following locations...

Granville Island Kid's Market Bulletin Board
Granville Island Public Market BB
Whole Foods (Cambie and Broadway) BB

Coming Soon to...

Stanley Park - Lost Lagoon Nature House
Lost Lagoon Trail

Feel free to take one if you find it 

-------------------

Each Bag is double sided. Their are 7 different backsides and the same front on each.


















Poster/Dispenser


















You may find it in random locations in city parks, news bins, park benches, cafeteria tables, etc.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

*Sample Text.*

Here are some sample spreads of what is written on each of the bags.

The front, which is the same on each.









The backs.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you filled out the survey yet? 
*Brown Bag It Campaign Survey*

*DESCRIPTION*

What resulted is a local campaign I'm calling 'Brown Bag It'.

*BROWN BAGGING 
THE WILDLIFE FEEDING ISSUE.
5.5"x11" printed paper bags and 8.5" x 14" poster series.

An information campaign to create awareness of urban wildlife feeding in our city. Using unconventional print media and distribution tactics the goal is to disseminate information to the public to alter undesirable socially accepted behavior and create awareness.*

*PROBLEM*

[spolier]I began my project with these questions...

1) How do I modify using design the behavior of the general public, children and parents so that they can have the same level of joy and experience they get from feeding the animals in the form of different suggested alternatives and activities.

2) How do I present the information/hazards of wildlife feeding in a unique way with an unobtrusive tone and approach.

3) How do I target two different groups of feeders. The planned (parents, children and serial feeders) and the spontaneous (tourists, everyday locals, feeders outside of the park locations).

I established from my research and interviews/surveys that the city itself and the problem areas, such as parks needs better ways of communicating the hazards of feeding wildlife without people feeling like their personal freedoms and experiences are being taken away or attacked. I didn't want to just say "You can't do that" but rather "You shouldn't do that because...' I found that current materials in place fail to educate and provide reasons as to why this was a problem so that people can understand why it was neccessary to change and also how to be part a solution instead of the problem.

*SOLUTION*

My goal was to create an educational campaign that uses a different method of information presentation and dissemination to inform the public on the issue of urban feeding and interaction. The result is an awareness campaign called 'Brown Bag It' that uses everyday ordinary brown paper grocery bags to remind people of the hazards. The bag serves very much as a reminder, metaphor, a tool, a brochure, an alternative and a reminder of how simple the solution is. Just take any extra food away with you.

Each bag is printed with information (ideally double sided) on 7 major problems that are a result of inappropriate feeding interaction with animals. Each bag includes facts, figures, local news stories and an alternate suggested activity or solution in place of feeding the animals. These include using the bag for nature scavenger hunts, collecting compost materials, storing and turning extra or stale food into new food sources, etc.

Some activities are suitable for parents and children and offer suggestions for activities that take place inside a park, such as participating in a nature scavenger hunt together that offer a similar experience with nature. Other activities are more solution-like, such as volunteering and using leftover food for other purposes. These activities are targeted towards everyday locals who may not have thought about the subject of wildlife feeding.

*DISTRIBUTION*

The bags are distributed in two ways. 
1) From poster dispenser that is located on a wall or tacked on a bulletin board at various locations. This poster holds several small 'Brown Bag It' bags for people to take.

2) Free distribution. This can be down either by hand or by placing the bags at random or planned locations. These may or may not be problem areas, but high traffic areas where the bags would be visible.

My goal for the future would be to deliver the bags to various community centres, parks, nature clubs and grocery stores, food markets to see if they would be interested in incorporating the campaign into their practices and businesses.

I would like to distribute the bags by placing the bags in unusual unexpected locations where people are free to pick them up by chance. Examples would be on cafeteria tables, food courts, news stands, news bins, tourist information huts, picnic tables.

--------------

Thanks for looking and helping with my project


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic design!!! I absolutely love the bags. Good luck with the campaign!

...you might try seeing if schools would mind handing them out at their office, or maybe put an ad in their newsletters, etc.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Cool idea! Only problem I see with this, is I would for one, not be willing to put my leftover food into a brown paper bag that has been sitting on a park bench. Thats my 2 bits..


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I really appreciate the feedback.

That's a good point regarding putting food in a bag left on a bench. Noted. I guess it would be left to the individual to decide how strict their food safety practices are, heh.

The bag can be used for collecting items you wouldn't normally eat and there are some that are located in more sanitary locations  

Cheers!

Hope to get more feedback from everyone.


----------

